

The first real step to achieve complete telepresence experience - dnzzcn
http://www.project-remote.com

======
dnzzcn
Be anywhere. With anyone. At anytime.

Project Remote is the first real step to achieve complete telepresence
experience. It allows you to pass beyond the borders and experience new places
and events, by using 3D and panoramic visuals.

Our technology is composed of a camera that captures 360°x360° panoramic, 3D
video and sound; and a headset to allow you to watch them.

